# The What's Up With Rugby? Thread



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm surprised there are no rugby fans on this forum


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

There are, and today's (Sunday) is the big one for us down here....

2 fine matches yesterday and congrats to Wales and France for their wins!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

If only the matches weren't on at ridiculous o'clock! This is the World Cup that has blissfully passed me by.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> :lol:


:wink2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

GASHEAD said:


> If only the matches weren't on at ridiculous o'clock! This is the World Cup that has blissfully passed me by.


Shame. Results aside there have been some truly wonderful games.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Stuart Davies said:


> I'm surprised there are no rugby fans on this forum


you are joking taff . there are a few who i have become good friends with since i joined the forum . we have some good banter every week there is DECO who supports leinster and TALL TIM who supports england and scotland . as for me well its the blues and ogi ogi ogi wales and thats just for starters

so if you want to join in you have our names

TAFFYMAN


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

DMP said:


> There are, and today's (Sunday) is the big one for us down here....
> 
> 2 fine matches yesterday and congrats to Wales and France for their wins!


HI THERE CONGATS TO AUSTRAILIA WHAT A GREAT MATCHWITH THE BOKS I WILL BE SHOUTING YOU HOME NXT WEEKEND SO AS WE CAN HAVE AN AUSSIE V WALES FINAL THAT WOULD BE GREAT .

TAFFYMAN


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

Wales to beat the French and get into the final. What a result.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Is it just me or is anyone else getting a little bit excited!?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Stuart Davies said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else getting a little bit excited!?


You going to the Millennium?

We're still on a downer over here after you showed us up last week.

However most people I talk to are shouting for Wales anyway.

If Wales play the way they've been playing so far they should beat the French, no matter which France turns up.

But I am Jealous.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Deco said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or is anyone else getting a little bit excited!?
> ...


We talked about it but have decided to stay local and be in the pub with all our mates. TBH this town has a pretty good rugby history albeit a small place what with Jeremy Pugh then more recently Mark Jones and now Dan Lydiat all being local boys so there will be a party atmosphere no doubt!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Stuart Davies said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else getting a little bit excited!?


Not missed a Welsh game yet despite the daft o'clock starts. Excited and got butterflies about tommorow, shmbo and youngest going out of the way well before half time luckily as they just laugh at me dodging tackles etc.

Cant wait!!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

An englishman, scotsman and irishman were in a bar. The Welshman wasn't cos he was still in New Zealand :clap:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Really looking forward to the Wales France game. Hope the Welsh get through but the French can always conjure up a great performance from nowhere. Should hopefully be a cracker.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

The flag is flying outside. Less than an hour to go, its like being in the labour ward.


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

The Welsh captain should never have been sent off.Wales you can do it.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

pick said:


> The Welsh captain should never have been sent off.Wales you can do it.


It was a dangerous tackle, though clearly no intent, but the onus is on the tackler to ensure he tackles correctly. Ref should have consulted with touch judge before sending off. Definitely a 50/50 decision.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pick said:


> The Welsh captain should never have been sent off.Wales you can do it.


Couldn't agree more - it was a dreadful decision by the ref (who hopefully will be given the order of the boot after this match). When you've go so much technology at your disposal why not use it to backup such a big call? There didn't seem to be any malicious intent in the tackle - just a big guy up against a little guy.

Come on Wales :thumbup:


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

Bad luck Wales, you should have won the game.It is just a pity the kicking was not a bit better.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

gutted for Wales, they deserved to win.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Deco said:


> gutted for Wales, they deserved to win.


Clearly not or they would have scored the required number of points to have done so


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> > gutted for Wales, they deserved to win.
> ...


damn, I hate when someone brings logic into an internet discussion!!

But if you saw the match, I think you'll know what I meant.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

pauluspaolo said:


> pick said:
> 
> 
> > The Welsh captain should never have been sent off.Wales you can do it.
> ...


The rules:

http://p.twimg.com/AbyShhqCQAI1G62.jpg:large


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

> The rules:
> 
> http://p.twimg.com/A...I1G62.jpg:large


When you read the rules it becomes a bit clearer. Still think it was harsh


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I feel too angry to post a level headed post - later...maybe...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> I feel too angry to post a level headed post - later...maybe...


In your best Michael winner voice .............. "Its only a game dear"


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I sympathise with the Welsh, the red was a very harsh call on an exemplary player, but under the rules it was the correct call. These tackles can end careers, or worse paralyse players.

The ref does not have discretion in fouls of this kind:

The rules: http://p.twimg.com/AbyShhqCQAI1G62.jpg:large


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Apart from the sending off Wales deserved something for their efforts. Now the Welsh will understand Scottish supporters and players detest having that ref do any of our games.

Looking forward to the All Blacks v Aussies.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

So called bronze final just hours away. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd be happy to never see James Hook and Stephan Jones in a Welsh shirt again :thumbsdown: However great finish to game that we never deserved to win...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

It was a great finish, but you're right, Wales were never in it. Got some luck with the first try (forward pass), but otherwise it summed up their world cup. Poor set piece kicking let them down. Nearly beat the Boks, nearly beat the French and could have beat Wallabies if the kicking had been better. Wales are looking good for the next few years though. 2015 WC with a few millennium stadium games and they could get a step closer.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Here we go then...don't care who wins... Just hope it's going to be a good and competitive game...


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

You should be watching game ,not reading this!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

One of the advantages of watching rugby is that there are always enough breaks in play to still enjoy the forum :wink2:

8-7 to New Zealand 5 minutes to go and France in control of the game


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A very relieved NZ! A superb performance by France.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Not one mention of France by McCaw and Henry in the post match interviews, great teams are magnanimous in victory and don't just sing their own praises.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> Not one mention of France by McCaw and Henry in the post match interviews, great teams are magnanimous in victory and don't just sing their own praises.


Something that Martin Johnson is guilty of as well as he only refers to the other team as 'them' in interviews. Pretty ignorant really.

Very enjoyable final for the tension right up to the end if nothing else. The nerves really got to the All Blacks and France nearly took full advantage.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

In terms of tension and physicality, a fantastic game. I wonder if Richie McCaw will be cited though, I only saw the incident a couple of times but it looked cynical to me. Morgan Parra will have a couple o reet keekers in the morn.

I think overall the right team won, though France deserved to win the game, what a turn around by them. And that haka face off! I had a few texts from pals in NZ, I think most were beer affected!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> I think overall the right team won, though France deserved to win the game, what a turn around by them. And that haka face off! I had a few texts from pals in NZ, I think most were beer affected!


Seems that France have been fined (for unsporting conduct or somesuch ******) for their Haka face down before the final. I'm not a huge fan - understatement - of the French but I was supporting them in the final, despite the way they won against Wales, & it really bugs me that NZ (& Samoa etc) can have both the National anthem & then launch into the Haka or equivalent afterwards. They should have one but not both - if facing down the Haka is intimidation & unsporting conduct then what's the bloody Haka - it's a war dance isn't it, designed to intimidate the opposition?!

For what it's worth I thought France played out of their skins & deserved to win the game but probably not the World Cup. The better side won I suppose


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > I think overall the right team won, though France deserved to win the game, what a turn around by them. And that haka face off! I had a few texts from pals in NZ, I think most were beer affected!
> ...


When I heard they were fined, I got very angry, for the reasons you stated. I then heard a report last night and it seems the French let slip they planned something like this, so the IRB (rightly or wrongly) told the Frence if they went closer than 10 metres they would be fined. I guess the French just thougt a small fine would be a reaosnable price to pay to show some intimidation of their own.

There was also a Kiwi on, saying it was not 'sporting' of the French to do what they did!! But it was sporting for Richie McCaw to (IMO) blatantly lead with arm and then knee into an opponents face, when he didn't need to. And - dredging up the past - what about the spear tackle on BoD during the lions tour a few years ago by Tana Umaga - very sporting. As much as I admire the All Blacks when they play well, and Richie McCaw is one of my favourite players, Kiwis do tend to think they have a god given right to win, and should anyone have the temerity to get in their way...! and breathe...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

lots of sportsmen have short memories.....and are hypocrites.....you think this is bad? try watching football these days.....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> try watching football these days.....


I'd rather not - but I do wish I'd seen Man Utd get slaughtered by Man City the other day :thumbup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, if they've fined France Â£2000 for that, I wonder what would have happened after this ?














Chris


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Well, if they've fined France Â£2000 for that, I wonder what would have happened after this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or this?

Though it was during a game, after Wasps had scored, so the 10m rule wouldn't apply.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

a6cjn said:


> Well, if they've fined France Â£2000 for that, I wonder what would have happened after this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Alas said:


> a6cjn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if they've fined France Â£2000 for that, I wonder what would have happened after this ?
> ...


Indeed - brilliant :lol:

The Haka in rugby is a modern addition - how dare the IRB decide what is and isn't appropriate when faced by it. In no way did I think the French were disrespecting the kiwis - quite to the contory - they were (and did) risising to the challenge. Has Seb Blatter or Platini joined the IRB then? :huh:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

*Warburton says Rolland made correct decision on red card*

IRISH REFEREE Alain Rollandâ€™s instinctive decision to show Wales captain Sam Warburton a red card in the 18th minute of the World Cup semi-final against France was supported yesterday by the 23-year-old flanker himself.

â€œThe IRB said if you lift up a player and drop him itâ€™s a red card, and thatâ€™s exactly what I did,â€ said Warburton.

â€œI canâ€™t complain. There was no point in appealing against it and I didnâ€™t have a leg to stand on really.â€

The subsequent three-week suspension, for the tip tackle on winger Vincent Clerc in a game Wales eventually lost 9-8 at Eden Park, will be completed tomorrow, allowing Warburton to return for the Cardiff Bluesâ€™ opening Heineken Cup match against Racing Metro 92 next Friday.

â€œI have seen it played back, the tackle is a lot uglier than I thought it was at the time,â€ Warburton continued.

â€œI didnâ€™t intend to do anything like that and I had only had a yellow card in my career up until that point so it was a shock to get a red, but there was nothing I could do and I just had to support the boys for the rest of that match and the remaining game against Australia.â€

Rolland, who was capped three times for Ireland at scrumhalf between 1990 and 1995, was heavily criticised, in particular by South Africaâ€™s 1995 World Cup -winning captain Francois Pienaar on television at half-time of the semi-final.

â€œItâ€™s wrong, itâ€™s wrong â€" Iâ€™ve calmed down now,â€ said Pienaar.

â€œBut I was absolutely livid. Itâ€™s wrong. Itâ€™s killed the game. It was a dangerous tackle, yes. It was a penalty, yes.

â€œAt best, a yellow card. Never a red card in the (semi-) final. If you go through the tackle, I mean, Sam Warburton has been one of the cleanest players in this Rugby World Cup.

â€œHe is the captain of a team that is playing fantastic rugby. He sets himself in the tackle, lifts the player but then releases the player, so yeah, it was a dangerous tackle.â€

However, the IRB refereesâ€™ manager Paddy Oâ€™Brien firmly backed Rolland in the immediate aftermath of the game.

It also became apparent that an edict had come down for referees to send off a tackler if a ball carrier is lifted and then dropped, or driven, to the ground while the playerâ€™s feet are still off the ground such that the playerâ€™s head and/or upper body should come into contact with the ground first.

Despite a lack of consistency from other referees regarding tip tackles during the tournament, the Irishman was faced with a similar incident last January when Toulouse centre Florian Fritz tip-tackled Wasps winger Tom Varndell. On that occasion he also immediately showed a red card.

Rolland subsequently acted as assistant referee for the World Cup final on October 23rd when New Zealand beat France 8-7.

His general performances during the tournament saw him rewarded this week with the France versus England fixture in next yearâ€™s Six Nations.

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/sport/2011/1104/1224307038392.html


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Several pundits on Wales' rugby program ScrumV said that Alan Roland didn't do anything that had surprised them because of his previous in the Celtic League. They then went on to say that any other referee would have used his discretion and given a yellow. Read into that what you will...

Off to Wembly tomorrow for the Four Nations double header.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Enjoy it Stuart :yes:

MY game (yes it is MY game!) needs a real shake-up in my opinion

- IRB turning itself into a mini-FIFA-UEFA

- The RFU is a complete mess and for many years hasn't provided the sort of leadership which is needed. It was understandably slow in adapting to the creeping onset of professionalism resulting in the formation of Premier Rugby Ltd and the effective loss of control of elite rugby in England. A regional professional elite rugby set-up rather than the current Premier Rugby Ltd led elite game would have been better for the distribution of elite professional rugby around the country and better for the England international team.

- Premier Rugby Ltd, the formation of PRL as the umbrella organisation representing the teams in the Premiership has resulted in constant conflict with the RFU and stifled the development of the game. Most premiership clubs aren't profitable (only Leicester and Northampton are profitable or at least they were last season). Saracens has lost Â£13 million in the last three years, Wasps lost Â£2.2 million last year and are now up for sale and the owner of Sale has lost around Â£16 million since he took on the club and this despite Sky Sports and RFU money. It isn't healthy and it is understandable why clubs want to ditch the Anglo-Welsh Cup and increase the size of the premiership, however this would put more physical strain on elite players and inevitably damage the international side.

More later I have a lot to get off my chest :lol:


----------

